# Rent Marley Dance Floor in Chicago



## SOH (Oct 6, 2008)

I am looking for to rent marly floor that need to cover 60' wide and 40 ' deep. Have a hard time to find anyone that have that much marley in Chicago. 

The use is only for couple of days. 

Does anyone know where to rent them or know anyone have marley to rent? 

The event is going to be in Chicago, during Dec. 

Thanks


----------



## len (Oct 6, 2008)

I know grand stage has some. 800-621-2181. Ask for Dennis (Erin handles rentals also but Dennis is the rental guy. Tell them I sent you.


----------



## SOH (Oct 9, 2008)

Grand Stage only carries half of the Marley we need... is there some where that carries more marley than grand stage? 

Thanks for post Len.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 9, 2008)

Have you tried Hubbard St. Dance Co., BalletChicago, or North Shore Center for the Arts? Or Chicago Scenic, ScenicView, or Ivan Carlson?


----------



## Footer (Oct 9, 2008)

Chicago Scenic would probably have it, and I am pretty sure that Upstaging would have it as well.


----------



## SOH (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys for posting... I will contact them to find out.


----------

